# HELP: Furry 90's Cartoons



## Kobaruto (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm lookin' for a list, so I can figure out what to download. So far, I have: Ducktales, Darkwing Duck, Sonic the Hedgehog, Gummi Bears, Sonic Underground, Gargoyles, Mighty Ducks and the original TMNT. Any others?


----------



## kapps (Aug 17, 2007)

Tale Spin, Rocko's Modern Life


----------



## Magica (Aug 17, 2007)

Road Rovers, Animaniacs, Tiny Toon Adventures, Super Mario Bros 3. and Super Mario World (I guess if you consider the Koopas and Yoshi one), whatever else was already said. Most of these you can buy on DVD now. :3

(EDIT: Woops, you meant furry).


----------



## Kobaruto (Aug 17, 2007)

I don't buy, I pirate.


----------



## Magica (Aug 17, 2007)

Kobaruto said:
			
		

> I don't buy, I pirate.



Some I buy, some I pirate


----------



## DavidN (Aug 17, 2007)

I remember an American series called Spacecats that used to be on on Sunday mornings, but it's quite possible that I was just going mad.


----------



## Esplender (Aug 17, 2007)

Captain Simian And The Space Monkeys, Mighty Max


----------



## Zero_Point (Aug 17, 2007)

Swat Kats?


----------



## HaTcH (Aug 17, 2007)

I was just gonna say... why hasn't anyone mentioned the furriest one of em all! Swat Kats! XD


Theres also Thunder Cats. Majorly furry there. (I think that's 90s... possibly late 80s)


----------



## Esplender (Aug 17, 2007)

HaTcH said:
			
		

> why hasn't anyone mentioned the furriest one of em all! Swat Kats! XD



Check the post above yours.


----------



## HaTcH (Aug 17, 2007)

Esplender said:
			
		

> HaTcH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol. Thats what "I was just gonna say" was to acknowledge the above me post


----------



## cataloof (Aug 17, 2007)

As mentioned, SWAT Kats. Get the eps here: http://www.swatkats.us and please thank the guy who hosts them.

Samurai Pizza Cats. Get episodes from http://www.edoropolis.org/forums

Biker Mice From Mars first season has a torrent. That's all I can type out right now.


----------



## Holley (Aug 17, 2007)

Thunder Cats was mid-80's ... features a very hot lady cat whose name I can't remember


----------



## kapps (Aug 17, 2007)

There also was some show where teenagers got turned into antro sharks and remember what it was called though.


----------



## Kobaruto (Aug 17, 2007)

Street Sharks!


----------



## Esplender (Aug 17, 2007)

Tiny Toon Adventures, Tom and Jerry Kids Show


----------



## balt-lightning (Aug 17, 2007)

all I really remember were the moomins or whatever it was called X3


----------



## Kris_Reizer (Aug 17, 2007)

Holley said:
			
		

> Thunder Cats was mid-80's ... features a very hot lady cat whose name I can't remember



Yar!  That be cheetara!


----------



## Kris_Reizer (Aug 17, 2007)

Woooow... no one's mentioned Looney Toons....
...
It was ONin the ninties....


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Aug 17, 2007)

Tom and Jerry only talked alot once...it was a movie.......what was it?


----------



## balt-lightning (Aug 17, 2007)

They talked in a couple of episodes owo;


----------



## Holley (Aug 17, 2007)

Kris_Reizer said:
			
		

> Yar!  That be cheetara!


Thanks, thats been bugging me!  Thinking back, that was probably one of the early things that got me thinking furry back when I was a mere kitten


----------



## Vore Writer (Aug 17, 2007)

The Redwall series.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 18, 2007)

Vore Writer said:
			
		

> The Redwall series.



*in a sing-songy manner* Youuu'll regreeet iiit.



Huh. Nobody mentioned Road Rovers. I liked that show, and it was suprisingly not that poorly put together.

Looney Toons don't really count since they were pretty much done making them a few decades before the 90's (aka: occassionally represent that you own the property by putting out a special "June Bugs" episode, and Space Jam - but, mostly put out merch). New Tom and Jerry is probably the worst cartoon resurrection I've seen. I even watched that shitty pirate movie, ugh...would've rather watched one of those Iron Curtain-Gene Deitch Tom and Jerry's.


----------



## Rouge2 (Aug 18, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> Vore Writer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Road Rovers was mentioned already.


----------



## sateva9822 (Aug 18, 2007)

Holley said:
			
		

> Thunder Cats was mid-80's ... features a very hot lady cat whose name I can't remember



Can they really be called furry though? I mean they don't have a snout or ears, in my opinion thats a must for fury's, I think the thunder cats just look like classic super heroes in cat costumes. Cat woman off bat man looks more cat like then the thunder cats.

Duck man, one of my favortes ( they guy who made it has a new kids show out called squirle boy)


----------



## Little_Dragon (Aug 18, 2007)

sateva9822 said:
			
		

> Duck man, one of my favortes ( they guy who made it has a new kids show out called squirle boy)



Thought the art style looked familiar.

* glances through thread *

No one's recommended Bucky O'Hare yet?


----------



## Dead-Zero (Aug 18, 2007)

Arthur. yea, its a kids show.


----------



## Lucedo (Aug 18, 2007)

You could watch some of them on Youtube.


----------



## darkcobalt86 (Aug 19, 2007)

Alvin and the Chipmunks... although they might be older, but I think they had a movie come out in the 90s X3 Um... the Adventures of Sam and Max:Freelance Police, Battletoads, Biker Mice from Mars, Samurai Pizza Cats, Wild West C.O.W.-Boys of Moo Mesa


----------



## webkilla (Aug 19, 2007)

thundercats was good - Cheetara was so hot... and wilykit was so loli

swatcats anyone?


----------



## Vore Writer (Aug 19, 2007)

Dead-Zero said:
			
		

> Arthur. yea, its a kids show.



But it's mature enough for adults to enjoy. Something you hardly find with today's cartoons.


----------



## ale (Aug 22, 2007)

AerusalePhoxJr said:
			
		

> Tom and Jerry only talked alot once...it was a movie.......what was it?



That would be Tom and Jerry: The Movie


----------



## sgolem (Aug 22, 2007)

Sonic Underground was mentioned, but what about the first two?  The Adventures of Sonic the Hedgehog and Sonic The Hedgehog (SatAM).

I don't think I saw Pinky and the Brain mentioned either.


----------



## Holley (Aug 23, 2007)

sateva9822 said:
			
		

> Can they really be called furry though?


I always thought of them as having fur rather than skin ... that was part of the attraction!  But yeah, they were lacking tails etc ...


----------



## AnarchicQ (Aug 23, 2007)

Bucky O'Hare and the toad wars!


----------



## scythemouse (Aug 23, 2007)

Why has no one mentioned Bucky O'Hare?


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 23, 2007)

You know we should also mention the furry 80's cartoons.


----------



## Rave_fox (Aug 24, 2007)

chip n dale?


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 24, 2007)

Holley said:
			
		

> sateva9822 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They did have fur, it was just not drawn the best so you couldn't tell it was fur.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Sep 17, 2007)

Let's see . . . just about every cartoon had talking humanoid animals! There was the Biskitts, about three inch tall dogs in Robin Hood costumes, I really liked that when I was about 7. Mon-chi-chis. Bearpaws. My Little Pony. Care Bears. The Wuzzles. Tale Spin. Chip & Dale Rescue Rangers. Dinosaucers. Leo the Lion. Unico (these were 2 movies).


----------

